# nerite snail eating plants



## superguppy (Feb 15, 2010)

I just picked up a freshwater zebra nerite snail today. I've seen from several sources that they don't eat plants, but mine is chewing holes in the leaf of my sword plant. Is this normal?


----------



## Corwin (May 23, 2010)

thats odd, mine has always left my plants alone. It could be just that he was very very hungry, or that you dont have very much algae in your tank. If its not either of those I dunno what would cause your nerite to turn on your plants.


----------



## superguppy (Feb 15, 2010)

Well, when I first put it in my tank, I set it down on a sword leaf that looked to be covered in green spot algae. It looks like maybe it was trying to eat the green spot and just got carried away? I'm leaving town for a few days this weekend and I'm kind of afraid to leave it alone with my plants. I have a couple questions for you if you don't mind:

1) Just to be sure, could you verify that this guy is a zebra nerite? My picture taking skills suck today, so sorry for the poor quality.

2) Will nerites take care of green spot algae on glass because that's the only reason I got it?

1st shot is the snail
2nd shot is the leaf it chewed up, the dark spots are holes


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Let us know if it eats the green spot, if it does, I want one.

Thats a pretty small hole for "eating", I assume collateral damage, green spot is really hard.


----------



## superguppy (Feb 15, 2010)

So far it's scraping at the green spot, but whether or not it's actually removing it is questionable. I'll reassess in a week.


----------

